# how to help cat use sureflap



## mrr26 (Jun 12, 2015)

Tom is 7 and our ancient cat flap had no flap essentially just a hole , odd I know, but it worked for years. Now several local cats are coming in for the all day buffet. Tom getting thin and anxious so I bought a surefap working on his microchip. He is very curious about it , spending time looking at it , and after gently pushing him through a few times he is now going out , hooray! , but not coming in, boo ! 

The flap is fitted in a panelled wooden door, as close to the bottom as possible but there is a small drop outside.

Tom is putting his head into the tunnel and I hear the lock click open but he doesn't push his way through. 

It has only been 4 days , am I worrying unnecessarily ? Is there anything I can do to encourage him ? 
Thoughts, suggestions,advice much appreciated


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, I think you may have intended to post this in Cat Chat?  

I put a small step outside the Sureflap for my cats, just a DIY job made of wood, like a box, so the cats can sit on it to get them to the right height. Once you've done that your cat will find it easier to push through the tunnel. Going out is always easier than coming in for them though, as going out they don't need to worry about the chip being read. 

Definitely a good idea to keep out all the neighbourhood cats though, or Tom is going to feel his territory is being threatened.


----------



## mrr26 (Jun 12, 2015)

chillminx said:


> Hi, I think you may have intended to post this in Cat Chat?
> 
> I put a small step outside the Sureflap for my cats, just a DIY job made of wood, like a box, so the cats can sit on it to get them to the right height. Once you've done that your cat will find it easier to push through the tunnel. Going out is always easier than coming in for them though, as going out they don't need to worry about the chip being read.
> 
> Definitely a good idea to keep out all the neighbourhood cats though, or Tom is going to feel his territory is being threatened.


----------



## mrr26 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks I will make a small step , however he went out last night. At 3.30 I was woken and let him in , then he went out a second time and at around 7 he came in unaided. I think the torrential rain helped spur him on. The little white block which locks the door seemed to stick and the flap was in the ' do come in ' position . I had to take out the battery to relock it. Is this a common problem ?


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi

No, the door has never stayed open with my Sureflap. Keep your eye on it in case its faulty.

I had a sit at the flap with a stick and show my cat that after the click she had to push ... then she got the hang of it. But it looks like yours has sussed it now.


----------



## mrr26 (Jun 12, 2015)

Jannor said:


> Hi
> 
> No, the door has never stayed open with my Sureflap. Keep your eye on it in case its faulty.
> 
> I had a sit at the flap with a stick and show my cat that after the click she had to push ... then she got the hang of it. But it looks like yours has sussed it now.


It was gong quite well, one week in and Tom was going out and coming in, but the flap was still sticking sometimes. Things came to a head in the early hours of Sunday morning with a panic stricken visitor cat trapped in my house after the flap stuck in the 'come-in' position and it couldn't get out.

Somewhat frazzled I wrote to Sureflap expressing my distress at a situation which was now far worse that before, then at least the visitor could get out !!!! They coudn't have been nicer and have ordered a replacement flap which is being sent by FedEx and should arrive in the next day or so- fabulous customer service !

Thanks for advice to Jannor and Chillminx who suggested a step outside the door to assist re=entry. The drawers of a unwanted kitchen table proved to be perfect.


----------



## jcw202 (Aug 8, 2014)

Glad to hear your Tom got the hang of it and that you are getting such good customer service in replacing the faulty flap. We got a Cat Mate microchip cat flap earlier this year and did the training bit by waiting until Toby stuck his head far enough into the tunnel to unlock the flap, then manically shaking a tub of kitty treats on the other side so he could hear the rattling and come though to claim his prize!


----------

